# The Biggest No-No ... But It's A Win



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yesterday during a trip to Best Buy I decided to treat myself to the "baby" Kindle (the Paperwhites were out-of-stock and I'm a bit impatient, not to mention I never really loved my Kindle Touch and missed the buttons!) ... I was excited ... but even more excited about getting a new cover.

I have always loved really *fine* covers. Noreve, Cole Haan ... I've toyed with the idea of getting an Oberon, but I like the fact the Kindle is lightweight and the heft of the Oberon has always been a consideration for me. So, when I got my new Kindle (since it will be my primary reading device going forward), I knew I wanted something special -- and frankly, there was nothing spectacular at Best Buy whatsoever.

My husband and I had to venture into Barnes & Noble for a few things and I was greeted with the candy-store display of bright, shinny, happy Nook covers. Beautiful Nook covers. Sweet baby grass greens and vivid ocean blues, bright peony pinks. It was like "Ah! This is what I want!"

Now, I know the Nook Simple Touch and the Baby Kindle are different sizes ... but they aren't _that_ different. So I hightailed it back to my car, opened the Kindle box in the parking lot and took my new lil' toy (complete with plastic) into Barns & Noble. I opened the cases and HOLY MOLY it fit. Not perfectly, but it fit-ish.

I told my husband, as we were walking back in, that this was almost sacrilegious (hyperbole, I suppose on my part.) He told me he was certain they wouldn't care ... a sale is, after all, still a sale.



I told him he could handle it if anyone asked.

I'd ended up picking the **perfect** case, being that I'm a writer, the quote pressed into the leather was so fitting for me and I was thrilled. I even wedged my little Kindle into the case and it fit -- not perfectly -- but good enough.

As I'm getting ready to leave my husband walks over with another case ... same color ... little bit large ... and does so right in front of the main display.

Enter the Nook salesgirl.

"Those to cases are for different Nooks ... Nook Simple Touch," She points to mine, "Nook HD." She points to the one in my husband's hand.
"Yeah, she has a Kindle, so we're just trying to find the case she likes best," my husband says thinking nothing of it. 
"Those aren't for the _Kindle_!" she said giving him the most curious look.
"We tried it, it will work" he says, glancing at me and I just smiled, tried to play nice.
"But it's _not for the Kindle_ it's for the _Nook_!" she started to grow agitated.
"I understand that. But she wants to try it," he repeats himself.

She glanced at the salesman working the area with her and the look was almost comical.

"Those cases aren't for Kindle," the man says as he and this woman trade looks, "Kindles don't have the buttons on the back."
"It'll be fine," my husband says, and walks away.

He got a good laugh at how right I was. The Nook people were horrified.

But, ultimately the case does work. The Kindle is held "just enough" by the clips and a little double sided foam tapes secures the kindle even more without damaging the device or the case. So, if you like the Nook Simple Touch cases ... this is something you may want to consider --- just don't make mention of your goal in store.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha! That's funny!! I'm trying to remember what I bought at B&N for my Kindle. It wasn't a cover... but I can't remember what it was. (Within the last year or so.)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

LOL... I still keep my old Nook classic (the white one) for reading epubs, and I still get my Free Friday books every now and then.  But 90% of the time, I use the various Kindles I have since Amazon has the best book prices.  But I know what you are referring to - my wife always enjoyed buying her "designer ereader covers" at B&N.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a really cute cover when I first got my K3 (I think).. had to use it upside down due to the design but it tided me over until Oberon came up with a design I loved for that device.

I actually called over a BN employee and showed him that their case was usable (and at that time there was a real shortage of cases at that point.  He wasn't the least bit hostile but didn't seem to sense a good sales opportunity, either.

The only problem with that particular case.. it was fabric and not leather and it ended up looking dirty, but they certainly did have cute cases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ashley, 

that is very, very funny...

I wonder if they have any covers that would fit my Kindle Touch?


Betsy


----------



## Brooks (Nov 16, 2012)

Hilarious story!


----------



## LucyLovely (Jul 28, 2012)

I would love to find a really nice cover for my Kindle Fire HD 7. Barnes and noble does have some really nice covers. The one my sister has for her nook fits mine but the doesn' t have the spot for the speakers.


----------

